# Gema gewinnt vor Gericht: Youtube muss Titel löschen



## sascha (20 April 2012)

*Im Streit zwischen Youtube und der Gema um das Urheberrecht hat das Video-Portal heute eine Schlappe erlitten. Das Landgericht Hamburg entschied, dass Youtube mehrere von der Gema benannte Videos aus seiner Plattform löschen muss.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/04/gema-gewinnt-vor-gericht-youtube-muss-titel-loschen-6176*


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2012)

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...cker-legen-gema-homepage-lahm_aid_740726.html


> Nachdem die Gema vor Gericht gegen die Google-Tochter YouTube gesiegt hat, bekommt sie den Zorn uneinsichtiger Internet-User zu spüren.


Das ist so eine Sache mit der Einsicht...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einsicht


> Einsicht bedeutet in der Alltagssprache, Eigenschaften und Beziehungen eines Objektbereiches hinreichend genau erkannt, geistig erfasst und sachlich richtig begriffen zu haben.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...cker-legen-gema-homepage-lahm_aid_740726.html
> 
> Das ist so eine Sache mit der Einsicht...


Das Grundproblem sind heute aber auch - unabhängig von dem konkreten Fall - militante Minderheiten, die für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Mehrheit zu vertreten. Siehe Stuttgart 21...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2012)

Mir machen die Minderheiten mehr Sorgen, die gar nicht bestreiten, nur ihre eigenen Interessen zu vertreten.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2012)

Die sind wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die sind wenigstens ehrlich.





Heiko schrieb:


> ...militante Minderheiten, die für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Mehrheit zu vertreten. Siehe Stuttgart 21...


Es gab durchaus Grund für die Stuttgart21-Gegener, anzunehmen, die Mehrheit zu vertreten. Unter anderem, dass sie die besseren Argumente hatten.

Ach ja: Und ob die Minderheiten, die ich meine, ehrlich sind oder nicht, das weiß man nicht, weil sie gar nicht gefragt werden. 
Aber jetzt sind wir vielleicht weit off topic, sorry.

...und jetzt darfst Du zu allem Überfluss auch noch tackern, aber ich wollte noch anmerken, dass ich durchaus Deiner Ansicht bin, was das Problem 





> militante[r] Minderheiten, die für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Mehrheit zu vertreten.


angeht. Ich halte nur Stuttgart21 für ein schwieriges Beispiel.


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es gab durchaus Grund für die Stuttgart21-Gegener, anzunehmen, die Mehrheit zu vertreten. Unter anderem, dass sie die besseren Argumente hatten.


Das galt aber nach dem Volksentscheid nimmer. Ab dann hätte man sich als guter Verlierer zeigen müssen.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ch halte nur Stuttgart21 für ein schwieriges Beispiel.


D'accord!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das galt aber nach dem Volksentscheid nimmer. Ab dann hätte man sich als guter Verlierer zeigen müssen.


D'accord


----------



## jupp11 (1 November 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/youtube-und-gema-einigen-sich-nach-langem-streit-a-1119133.html


> YouTube und Gema einigen sich nach jahrelangem Streit
> 
> Viele Musikvideos waren für deutsche YouTube-Nutzer bislang gesperrt - wegen eines erbitterten Streits zwischen Rechteverwertern und der Google-Tochter. Nun zahlt YouTube eine Abgabe an die Gema.


http://www.gmx.net/magazine/digital/youtube-gema-31989484


> Einige der roten Sperrtafeln gibt es aber noch immer: Sie werden beispielsweise dann geschaltet, wenn der Künstler oder die Plattenfirma kein Mitglied der Gema ist und andere Rechte geltend macht.
> 
> Gema und YouTube hatten seit sieben Jahren verhandelt. Der jetzige Lizenzvertrag soll auch rückwirkend für den Zeitraum seit 2009 gelten



PS: Die Titel wurden nicht gelöscht sondern gesperrt.


----------

